# Ota Digital Lock



## JoeMobile (Mar 17, 2007)

When switching to digital OTA channel 10 (transit channel 9), the signal strengh meter indicates an 81% signal strength and then begins the channel acquisition process again (the picture goes balck momentarily also). This happens repeatedly until the receiver reboots.

This does not happen with any other digital OTA channel, I am able to get a channel lock on other digital OTA channels with signal strengths as low as 70% and I am able to receive the analog OTA channel 10 signal.

I have contacted tech support and they honestly told me there were no troubleshooting tips in their script so they were unable to help me.

Again, the problem is only with one particular digital OTA channel (I've contacted the local bradcaster was told they were not experiencing any transmission problems).

Any ideas (this happens to be the primary OTA channel we watch).

Also, this receiver reboots spontaneously on a irregular basis (seems to be associated with OTA channel switching - any ideas).

Thanks,


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JoeMobile said:


> Any ideas (this happens to be the primary OTA channel we watch).


A while back on the 921 when a software release blitzed the ability to tune local channels, Dish offered to turn on locals for free for the duration of the problem. You might approach them with this and see what happens.

Obviously, this assumes that Dish _offers_ locals in your area.


----------



## showtz (Apr 6, 2007)

JoeMobile said:


> When switching to digital OTA channel 10 (transit channel 9), the signal strengh meter indicates an 81% signal strength and then begins the channel acquisition process again (the picture goes balck momentarily also). This happens repeatedly until the receiver reboots.


I do have one local channel that does not have enough strengh and makes the 811 receiver reboot. If you use the up and down arrows to select that channel instead of using the main guide or quick guide it seems to tune better.



JoeMobile said:


> Also, this receiver reboots spontaneously on a irregular basis (seems to be associated with OTA channel switching - any ideas).


I was having the same problems that you are describing. Menu 6-1-6 restore factory defaults resolved the problem for me. If that does not work do it again and delete all of your local channels and rescan them.


----------

